# Domino Franchise Delivers Pizzas in a Zap



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Painted in Domino's livery, the little electric vehicle attracts plenty of attention, whether it's sitting outside a Domino's store or en route to making a pizza delivery. 

More...


----------

